# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Pitsos] PITSOS, σταματάει την ψύξη

## SDrikos

Καλημέρα.

Έχω στο χωριό έναν ψυγειοκαταψύκτη PITSOS ASTRO No Frost (KNF 416).
Το πρόβλημα που παρουσιάζει είναι ότι κάποια στιγμή σταματάει την ψύξη (και στην συντήρηση και στην κατάψυξη). Έναν θόρυβο συνεχίζω να τον ακούω (ίσως είναι από την φτερωτή που έχει στο πίσω μέρος στο κάτω σημείο?) και πρέπει να το βγάζω από το ρεύμα για τουλάχιστον 24ώρες για να ξαναρχίσει να λειτουργεί κανονικά.

Ενώ το ψυγείο το έχω πάνω από 8 χρόνια, το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα άρχισε να μου το παρουσιάζει τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια. Ενώ στην αρχή το έκανε μία φορά στο εξάμηνο, μετά μία φορά κάθε 2 μήνες και τώρα μέσα σε 20 μέρες παλι το ίδιο.

Έναν τεχνικό που φώναξα μου είπε ότι δεν μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα και ότι έχει μόνο ένα μοτέρ.

Για ποιο λόγο γίνεται αυτό και μήπως μπορώ να κάνω κάτι?

Επισυνάπτω και φωτογραφία από το πίσω μέρος του ψυγειουκαταψύκτη
μήπως μπορείτε να με καθοδηγήσετε να ελέγξω ή να δω κάτι.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.IMAG0507.jpg

----------

θανασης 7 (29-05-15)

----------


## aris285

επιβεβαιωσε σε παρακαλω οτι ο συμπιεστης λειτουργει οταν συμβαινει αυτο. μαλον για παγοφραγμο μου κανει η βλαβη.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... πρέπει να το βγάζω από το ρεύμα για τουλάχιστον 24ώρες για να ξαναρχίσει να λειτουργεί κανονικά.
> ... έχει μόνο ένα μοτέρ.


Οπως λέει και ο Αρης, το πρόβλημα δημιουργείται από πάγο που φράζει την δίοδο αέρα και πάγο που δημιουργείται γύρω από τον θερμοστάτη ή το σημείο/αισθητήριο του παθητικού αυτοματισμού ροής αέρα (μηχανικό κλάπετο που λειτουργεί με συστολή-διαστολή ψυκτικού υγρού).

Θεωρώντας ότι δεν θα υπάρχει άλλο πρόβλημα, λ.χ. θα μπορούσε να μη λειτουργεί η ημερήσια απόψυξη λόγω βλάβης στον χρονοδιακόπτη (κουτί στο πίσω μέρος του ψυγείου) ή στην αντίσταση απόψυξης (πλαστική πλάτη μέσα στην κατάψυξη), η απλή λύση από σένα είναι:
- καλή απόψυξη (24-ωρη)
- βρίσκεις τις διόδους αέρα (εκεί που φυσάει ο ανεμιστήρας στην κατάψυξη και στη συντήρηση)
- γέρνεις το ψυγείο διαγώνια στο πλάι (30° όχι "τούμπα") και φυσάς με κομπρεσέρ ή με σεσουάρ στη μέγιστη ταχύτητα αέρα "κανονικής" θερμοκρασίας (μη βάλεις το καυτό και διαλύσεις τα φελιζόλ) προς τις οπές/διόδους αέρα
- ότι νερό έχει μείνει μέσα θα βγει από τις συμμετρικά αντίθετες τρύπες (πλευρά που έχεις γύρει το ψυγείο)
- έλεγξε/καθάρισε το ανεμιστηράκι στο μοτέρ (πίσω μέρος, φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία σου)
- αγόρασε σκαφάκι (€4-5 στο εργοστάσιο) και βάλε το σωλήνα αποχέτευσης στη θέση του
- ξεκίνα το κανονικά
- ρύθμισε το θερμοστάτη κάτω από τη μέση
- ρύθμισε τον ρυθμιστή αέρα συντήρησης στη μέση
- γύρνα δεξιόστροφα το μαύρο κουμπάκι του χρονοδιακόπτη έως να σβήσει το μοτέρ (κλικ) και λίγο ακόμη για να ξεκινήσει πάλι

Ελπίζω να μην έχεις πραγματική βλάβη!
Γιώργος

----------

ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ (03-03-16)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Και έναν έλεγχο στις εξωτερικές πόρτες στα λάστιχα για κακή στεγανότητα .

----------


## aris285

> Οπως λέει και ο Αρης, το πρόβλημα δημιουργείται από πάγο που φράζει την δίοδο αέρα και πάγο που δημιουργείται γύρω από τον θερμοστάτη ή το σημείο/αισθητήριο του παθητικού αυτοματισμού ροής αέρα (μηχανικό κλάπετο που λειτουργεί με συστολή-διαστολή ψυκτικού υγρού).
> 
> Θεωρώντας ότι δεν θα υπάρχει άλλο πρόβλημα, λ.χ. θα μπορούσε να μη λειτουργεί η ημερήσια απόψυξη λόγω βλάβης στον χρονοδιακόπτη (κουτί στο πίσω μέρος του ψυγείου) ή στην αντίσταση απόψυξης (πλαστική πλάτη μέσα στην κατάψυξη), η απλή λύση από σένα είναι:
> - καλή απόψυξη (24-ωρη)
> - βρίσκεις τις διόδους αέρα (εκεί που φυσάει ο ανεμιστήρας στην κατάψυξη και στη συντήρηση)
> - γέρνεις το ψυγείο διαγώνια στο πλάι (30° όχι "τούμπα") και φυσάς με κομπρεσέρ ή με σεσουάρ στη μέγιστη ταχύτητα αέρα "κανονικής" θερμοκρασίας (μη βάλεις το καυτό και διαλύσεις τα φελιζόλ) προς τις οπές/διόδους αέρα
> - ότι νερό έχει μείνει μέσα θα βγει από τις συμμετρικά αντίθετες τρύπες (πλευρά που έχεις γύρει το ψυγείο)
> - έλεγξε/καθάρισε το ανεμιστηράκι στο μοτέρ (πίσω μέρος, φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία σου)
> - αγόρασε σκαφάκι (€4-5 στο εργοστάσιο) και βάλε το σωλήνα αποχέτευσης στη θέση του
> ...


Δεν ενωουσα τετοιον παγοφραγμο αλλα ισως να ειναι και ετσι τα πραγματα.
ενωουσα παγοφραγμο στο ψυκτικο κυκλωμα. αν το ψυκτικο κυκλωμα παρει αερα τωτε στον τριχωιδη σωληνα δημιουργηται παγος απο την υγρασια που τον φραζει και δεν περναει το φρεον. αν συμβει αυτο τωτε θελει αδιασμα το φρεον καλο κενο και ξαναγεμισμα.

----------


## konman

Χρονοδιακοπτης 20.20.50.23.a.jpg   θερμικο κλιξον    27200055.jpg   Αντισταση στοιχειου 01.18.24.03a.jpg




Δες αυτα τα τρια ειναι τα πιο πιθανα για να μην σου κανει αποψυξη.

----------


## SDrikos

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.

Ίσως το πρόβλημα να είναι και στο φρέον, αλλά προτιμώ αρχικά να δοκιμάσω αυτά που πρότεινε ο φίλος Γιώργος
γιατί μάλλον μπορώ να τα κάνω μόνος μου, ενώ το άδειασμα και πλήρωση του φρέον δεν μπορώ.
Απλώς έχω κάποιες ερωτήσες:

_-ρύθμισε το θερμοστάτη κάτω από τη μέση
_Θερμοστάτη εννοούμε τον διακόπτη που βρίσκεται στο εσωτερικό του ψυγείου με διαβάθμιση
1 - 5 και ρυθμίζουμε ουσιαστική την ψύξη της συντήρησης?
Αντίστοιχος διακόπτης υπάρχει και στο πάνω εξωτερικό μέρος του ψυγείου για την κατάψυξη υποθέτω?

_- ρύθμισε τον ρυθμιστή αέρα συντήρησης στη μέση
_Αυτός ποιος είναι?

_- γύρνα δεξιόστροφα το μαύρο κουμπάκι του χρονοδιακόπτη έως να σβήσει το μοτέρ (κλικ) και λίγο ακόμη για να ξεκινήσει_ πάλι
Χρονοδιακόπτης είναι αυτός που βρίσκεται στην άνω δεξιά γωνιά από το λευκό κουτί που βλέπω στην πλάτη του ψυγείου ή
πρέπει να ανοίξω το κουτί?


Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## SDrikos

Φίλε Μάνο ευχαριστώ και για την δική σου απάντηση.

Απλώς θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω που βρίσκω το θερμικό κλίξον και την αντίσταση στοιχείου και πως μπορώ να τα ελέγξω (υποθέτω με πολύμετρο).
Όσο για τον χρονοδιακόπτη λογικά για να τον ελέγξω θα πρέπει να τον βάλω στο minimum χρόνο και να δω κάποια επαφή αν ανοίγει ή την κλείνει?

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ...
> ...  εννοούμε τον διακόπτη που βρίσκεται στο εσωτερικό του ψυγείου με διαβάθμιση 1 - 5 και ρυθμίζουμε ουσιαστική την ψύξη της συντήρησης? Αντίστοιχος διακόπτης υπάρχει και στο πάνω εξωτερικό μέρος του ψυγείου για την κατάψυξη υποθέτω?
> ...
> Χρονοδιακόπτης είναι αυτός που βρίσκεται στην άνω δεξιά γωνιά από το λευκό κουτί που βλέπω στην πλάτη του ψυγείου ή πρέπει να ανοίξω το κουτί?


Τις περισσότερες φορές που πέφτει η ψύξη, ο χρήστης απλά το βάζει στο "MAX" και αν κάτι δεν πάει καλά το ψυγείο πιάνει πάγο. Αν υποθέσουμε ότι με τις ενέργειές σου το ψυγείο θα επανέλθει, ξεκινάμε πάλι από "NORMAL" ψύξη ρυθμίζοντας τα κουμπιά στο "2" ή ότι άλλο γράφει λ.χ. "Μ"edium ή "N"ormal. Χρειάζονται αρκετές ώρες για να πάρει καλή ψύξη όλο το ψυγείο, το φορτώνεις σιγά σιγά.

Ο χρονοδιακόπτης είναι αυτό το λευκό κουτί (πίσω) με το μαύρο πλαστικό βιδάκι που περιστρέφεται από εσωτερικό μοτέρ. Μπορείς να το περιστρέψεις δεξιόστροφα με το δάκτυλο για να ξεκινήσεις ένα νέο κύκλο λειτουργίας (μη τυχόν και σταματήσει για απόψυξη μετά από λίγο).

Ολες οι οδηγίες μου είναι για "απλή βλάβη" που δεν θα ξεβιδώσεις τίποτα! Αν πρόκειται για "πραγματική βλάβη"  θα σου πουν οι τεχνικοί τα υπόλοιπα.
gV

Υ.Γ. Ευχαριστώ Αρη, δεν γνώριζα τον τεχνικό όρο!

----------


## konman

> Φίλε Μάνο ευχαριστώ και για την δική σου απάντηση.
> 
> Απλώς θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω που βρίσκω το θερμικό κλίξον και την αντίσταση στοιχείου και πως μπορώ να τα ελέγξω (υποθέτω με πολύμετρο).
> Όσο για τον χρονοδιακόπτη λογικά για να τον ελέγξω θα πρέπει να τον βάλω στο minimum χρόνο και να δω κάποια επαφή αν ανοίγει ή την κλείνει?



Ανοιξε το λευκο κουτι πισω τραβα και μια φοτο.

Η αντίσταση και το κλιξον ειναι εσωτερικα στη καταψυξη.

----------


## SDrikos

> Οπως λέει και ο Αρης, το πρόβλημα δημιουργείται από πάγο που φράζει την δίοδο αέρα και πάγο που δημιουργείται γύρω από τον θερμοστάτη ή το σημείο/αισθητήριο του παθητικού αυτοματισμού ροής αέρα (μηχανικό κλάπετο που λειτουργεί με συστολή-διαστολή ψυκτικού υγρού).
> 
> Θεωρώντας ότι δεν θα υπάρχει άλλο πρόβλημα, λ.χ. θα μπορούσε να μη λειτουργεί η ημερήσια απόψυξη λόγω βλάβης στον χρονοδιακόπτη (κουτί στο πίσω μέρος του ψυγείου) ή στην αντίσταση απόψυξης (πλαστική πλάτη μέσα στην κατάψυξη), η απλή λύση από σένα είναι:
> - καλή απόψυξη (24-ωρη)
> - βρίσκεις τις διόδους αέρα (εκεί που φυσάει ο ανεμιστήρας στην κατάψυξη και στη συντήρηση)
> - γέρνεις το ψυγείο διαγώνια στο πλάι (30° όχι "τούμπα") και φυσάς με κομπρεσέρ ή με σεσουάρ στη μέγιστη ταχύτητα αέρα "κανονικής" θερμοκρασίας (μη βάλεις το καυτό και διαλύσεις τα φελιζόλ) προς τις οπές/διόδους αέρα
> - ότι νερό έχει μείνει μέσα θα βγει από τις συμμετρικά αντίθετες τρύπες (πλευρά που έχεις γύρει το ψυγείο)
> - έλεγξε/καθάρισε το ανεμιστηράκι στο μοτέρ (πίσω μέρος, φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία σου)
> - αγόρασε σκαφάκι (4-5 στο εργοστάσιο) και βάλε το σωλήνα αποχέτευσης στη θέση του
> ...


Τελικά έκανα τα παραπάνω. Το ψυγείο λειτούργησε για μερικές μέρες και πάλι τα ίδια.
Καταλήγω στο συμπέρασμα ότι ή κάποια αντίσταση δεν λειτουργεί και δεν προλαβαίνει να κάνει ολόκληρη την απόψυξη, οπότε μέρα με την μέρα συσσωρεύεται ο πάγος και στο τέλος να φράζει η δίοδος του αέρα ή το θερμικό κλίξον.

Αυτά βρίσκονται στο πίσω μέρος από τα συρτάρια της κατάψυξης. Πως ακριβώς μπορώ να τα ελέγξω αν λειτουργούν?

----------


## konman

> Αυτά βρίσκονται στο πίσω μέρος από τα συρτάρια της κατάψυξης. Πως ακριβώς μπορώ να τα ελέγξω αν λειτουργούν?



Κανε αυτο που σου ειχα πει εδω.

Ανοιξε το λευκο κουτι πισω τραβα μια φοτο.

----------


## SDrikos

> Κανε αυτο που σου ειχα πει εδω.
> 
> Ανοιξε το λευκο κουτι πισω τραβα μια φοτο.


ΟΚ. Αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι ότι το ψυγείο είναι στο χωριό, και όπως καταλαβαίνεις δεν μπορώ να πάω άμμεσα.
Μόλις πάω και τα δω θα postάρω στο θέμα.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## diarh

Κανε οτι σου λεει ο Μανος.Μονο προσεξε τα καλωδια στο κουτι συνδεσμολογιας!!!

----------


## GIWRGOS_MI

ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΦΙΛΕ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΩ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΠ' ΟΤΙ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΨΥΓΕΙΟ ΜΕ ΜΕΝΑ .ΘΕΡΜΗ ΠΑΡΑΚΛΗΣΗ ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΑΝΟΙΚΣΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΠΛΑΣΤΙΚΟ ΑΣΠΡΟ ΚΟΥΤΑΚΙ ΠΟΥ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΣΤΗ ΦΩΤΟ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΓΑΛΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΝΑ ΦΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΤΑ ΧΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΗ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΙΣ ΜΕ E-MAIL GIWRGOS_MIL@HOTMAIL.GR Σ'ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> ΚΟΝΤΑ ΝΑ ΦΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΤΑ ΧΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΗ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΙΣ ΜΕ E-MAIL GIWRGOS_MIL@HOTMAIL.GR Σ'ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ


Για πες τι πρόβλημα έχεις? (σε περίπτωση που δεν θα έχουμε την φωτογραφία) .
Ή Βγάλε μια δική σου φωτογραφία στο δικό σου κουτί μπας και είναι κάτι εύκολο

----------


## SDrikos

Τελικά μετά από χρόνια και καιρούς κατέβηκα στο χωριό (Αλεποχώρι) και έκανα κάποιες δοκιμές:

Φωτογραφία χρονοδιακόπτη

IMAG0879.jpgIMAG0880.jpg

Όπως μπορεί κανείς να καταλάβει από την φωτογραφία δεν μπορεί να βγάλει πολλά πράγματα.

Εγώ άνοιξα την πλάτη της κατάψυξης και μέτρησα την αντίσταση που έχει πάνω στο ψυκτικό στοιχείο (272Ω) και την αντίσταση που είναι κολλημένη πάνω σε φύλλο αλουμινίου (763Ω).
Υποθέτω ότι και οι 2 αντιστάσεις είναι εντάξει και δεν έχουν πρόβλημα.

Πάνω στην μία αντίσταση με το φύλλο αλουμινίου, έχει ένα εξάρτημα (υποθέτω θερμικό) που καταλήγει πίσω στο κουτί με τον χρονοδιακόπτη με 2 πορτοκαλί καλώδια.

Πάνω στο ψυκτικό στοιχείο έχει 2 εξαρτήματα (υποθέτω θερμικά) που και τα 2 καταλήγουν πι΄σω στο κουτί με το χρονοδιακόπτη.
Το ένα έχει 2 κίτρινα καλώδια.
Το άλλο έχει 2 μωβ & 2 γκρι καλώδια.

Θεώρησα ότι ίσως κάποιο από αυτά έχει πρόβλημα.
Έκανα τις εξής μετρήσεις πίσω στο κουτάκι με τον χρονοδιακόπτη:

Το ψυγείο εκτός ρεύματος  και τα καλώδια συνδεδεμένα πάνω στις κλέμμες
Μωβ -- Μωβ ---> 800Ω
Πορτοκαλί -- Πορτοκαλί ---> 0 Ω
Γκρι -- Γκρι ---> 260Ω

Το ψυγείο εκτός ρεύματος  και το ένα καλώδιο στον αέρα.
Μωβ -- Μωβ ---> 19 kΩ
Πορτοκαλί -- Πορτοκαλί ---> 5 Ω
Γκρι -- Γκρι ---> 15,3 kΩ

Απο τις παραπάνω μετρήσεις μπορούμε να βγάλουμε κάποιο συμπέρασμα?

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## konman

Θα ηθελα να ξερω αν το ψυγειο ηταν παγωμενο 
ή ζεστο οταν εκανες τις μετρησεις.





Τα κλιξον και τα ασφαλιστικα ειναι on off δηλαδη δεν εχουν ωμικη αντισταση,




> Μωβ -- Μωβ ---> 19 kΩ
> Πορτοκαλί -- Πορτοκαλί ---> 5 Ω
> Γκρι -- Γκρι ---> 15,3 kΩ


Αυτο σημαινει οτι ειναι χαλασμενα.



Δες αυτα που σου εχω σημειωσει.

IMAG0879.jpg

Τα κιτρινα ειναι μαζι και αυτο ειναι λαθος,
τα καλωδια του ανεμιστηρα πρεπει να ειναι συνδεδεμενα 
με τα κιτρινα καλωδια, 
το μπλε του ανεμιστηρα δεν παει πανω στον χρονοδιακοπτη αλλα
εκει που ειναι οι επαφες οι κιτρινες και το ενα κιτρινο παει στο χρονοδιακοπτη,
οπως ειναι συνδεδεμενα απλα εχουν ακυρωσει το κλιξον του ανεμιστηρα 
και του δινουν αμεσως ρευμα.

γκρι και μωβ καλωδια ειναι αποτο κεντρικο κλιξον

27200052.jpg
Τα γκρι ειναι ασφαλιστικο
και τα μωβ ειναι το κλιξον της αντιστασης στοιχειου.

27200054.jpg
κιτρινα ειναι κλιξον ανεμιστηρα

27200051.jpg 
Ειναι κλιξον της αντιστασης στο σκαφακι

----------


## SDrikos

Μάνο,

όταν έκανα τις μετρήσεις, το ψυγείο ήταν εκτός ρεύματος για 10 ημέρες περίπου
και πριν το ξανασυνδέσω τις έκανα. Άρα ήταν ζεστό.


Όσον αφορά αυτό που λες ότι τα κλίξον και τα σφαλιστικά είναι on - off, αυτό σημαίνει ότι
ή βραχυκυκλώνουν (0 Ω) ή είναι ανοιχτό κύκλωμα (άπειρη αντίσταση), σωστά?

Όσον αφορά την συνδεσμολογία εγώ δεν το είχα ξανανοίξει το κουτί ποτέ για να αλλάξω κάτι.
Δεν ξέρω αν το έχει ανοίξει κάποιος άλλος.

Ποιος είναι ο σωστός τρόπος για να ελέγξω μήπως κάποιο από αυτά έχει πρόβλημα?

(Μόλις μπορέσω θα φτιάξω και ένα πινακάκι με την συνδεσμολογία στην κλέμμα και στον θερμοστάτη
και θα το αναρτήσω)

----------


## konman

> Μάνο,
> Όσον αφορά αυτό που λες ότι τα κλίξον και τα σφαλιστικά είναι on - off, αυτό σημαίνει ότι
> ή βραχυκυκλώνουν (0 Ω) ή είναι ανοιχτό κύκλωμα (άπειρη αντίσταση), σωστά?


Εισαι πολυ σωστος.





> όταν έκανα τις μετρήσεις, το ψυγείο ήταν εκτός ρεύματος για 10 ημέρες περίπου
> και πριν το ξανασυνδέσω τις έκανα. Άρα ήταν ζεστό.


Αρα θα επρεπε να δειχνει απειρο στα Ωμ.




> Όσον αφορά την συνδεσμολογία εγώ δεν το είχα ξανανοίξει το κουτί ποτέ για να αλλάξω κάτι.
> Δεν ξέρω αν το έχει ανοίξει κάποιος άλλος.




Εγω αναφερω πως ειναι η συνδεσμολογια απο το εργοστασιο.

----------


## SDrikos

_Μωβ -- Μωβ ---> 19 kΩ_
_Πορτοκαλί -- Πορτοκαλί ---> 5 Ω_
_Γκρι -- Γκρι ---> 15,3 kΩ_


Αν θεωρήσω ότι τα 15.3kΩ και τα 19kΩ (καθώς όταν τα μέτραγα είχαν αυξανόμενη ένδειξη αντίστασης, άρα
μπορούμε να τα θεωρήσουμε και άπειρο), είναι σωστά, φαίνεται ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα στα πορτοκαλί.

Μήπως θα μπορούσα να κάνω και μία δεύτερη μέτρηση για να το επιβεβαιώσω?
π.χ. Όταν το ψυγείο είναι παγωμένο τι πρέπει να μου δείχνουν?
ή σε ποια κατάσταση μπορώ να τα μετρήσω πάλι για έλεγχο?

----------


## konman

> _Μωβ -- Μωβ ---> 19 kΩ_
> _Πορτοκαλί -- Πορτοκαλί ---> 5 Ω_
> _Γκρι -- Γκρι ---> 15,3 kΩ_
> 
> 
> Αν θεωρήσω ότι τα 15.3kΩ και τα 19kΩ (καθώς όταν τα μέτραγα είχαν αυξανόμενη ένδειξη αντίστασης, άρα
> μπορούμε να τα θεωρήσουμε και άπειρο), είναι σωστά, φαίνεται ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα στα πορτοκαλί.
> 
> Μήπως θα μπορούσα να κάνω και μία δεύτερη μέτρηση για να το επιβεβαιώσω?
> ...



Μην ασχολησε αλλο με μετρησεις αλλαξετα.
Κανονικα δεν πρεπει να δειχνουν ουτε στα ΜΩ.

----------


## SDrikos

Πριν αλλάξω τα θερμικά κλίξον, αποφάσισα να κάνω μία ακόμα μέτρηση, γιατί δεν μου φαινόταν λογικό να έχουν χαλάσει και τα 2 μαζί. Έτσι τα μέτρησα και τα 2 σε κατάσταση ψύξης, βγάζοντας το ρεύμα (για να κάνω την μέτρηση), και αποσυνδέοντας τον ένα ακροδέκτη από την κλέμα, και μου έδειξαν και τα 2 βραχυκύκλωμα.
Άρα μπορώ να θεωρήσω ότι τα 2 θερμικά κίξον είναι εντάξει?
Δεδομένου ότι είχα μετρήσεις και τις 2 αντιστάσεις (763Ω &  272Ω) μπορώ να θεωρήσω ότι είναι και αυτές οι 2 εντάξει?
Τι άλλο μπορώ να ελέγξω?

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Georges

> Εγώ άνοιξα την πλάτη της κατάψυξης και μέτρησα την αντίσταση που έχει πάνω στο ψυκτικό στοιχείο (272Ω) και την αντίσταση που είναι κολλημένη πάνω σε φύλλο αλουμινίου (763Ω).
> Υποθέτω ότι και οι 2 αντιστάσεις είναι εντάξει και δεν έχουν πρόβλημα.


Αν όντως μετρήθηκαν σωστά οι αντιστάσεις (51 Watt ??), ακόμα κι αν συνυπολογίσω την αντίσταση που ξέχασες (αυτή του αεραγωγού προς τη συντήρηση), κάτι δεν κολλάει..
Σύμφωνα με το καρτελάκι του ψυγείου, η ισχύς της απόψυξης, θα 'πρεπε να 'ναι 300 Watt.
2013-02-04-519.jpg
Μήπως υπάεχει κάποιο θέμα με την απόδοση των αντιστάσεων?

----------


## panos.grg

παιδια καλησπερα.ψαχνω σχεδιαγραμμα για το συγκεκριμενο ψυγειο αλλα ματαια.μπορει να με βοηθησει κανεις?

----------


## panos.grg

> Θα ηθελα να ξερω αν το ψυγειο ηταν παγωμενο 
> ή ζεστο οταν εκανες τις μετρησεις.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Τα κλιξον και τα ασφαλιστικα ειναι on off δηλαδη δεν εχουν ωμικη αντισταση,
> 
> ...


καλα ολα αυτα αλλα το γκρι που κ πωσ συνδεεται?

----------


## konman

Δες εδω και πες αν ειναι η ιδια κλεμα.

----------


## zoym

Καλησπερα μηπως μπορειται να μου πειτε αν τα καλωδια ειναι σωστα συνδεμενα στην κλεμα pitsos nfp2400 ανεβαζω φωτογραφιες,νομιζω δεν δουλευουν οι αντιστασεις η τα κλιξον.
Δεν εχω πειραξει τιποτα απλα ειχε πιασει παγο δυο φορες και δεν ειχε ψυξη η συντηρηση. Πριν δεκα μερες φωναξα ενα φιλο ψυκτικο και μου ειπε να του κανω αποψυκση .Του εκανα δουλεβει κανονικα αλλα το μοτερ και ο ανεμιστηρας δεν σταματανε παρα μονο με τον χρονοδιακοπτη. Δεν ξερω μηπος πειραξε καλωδια.

----------


## pat

> Οπως λέει και ο Αρης, το πρόβλημα δημιουργείται από πάγο που φράζει την δίοδο αέρα και πάγο που δημιουργείται γύρω από τον θερμοστάτη ή το σημείο/αισθητήριο του παθητικού αυτοματισμού ροής αέρα (μηχανικό κλάπετο που λειτουργεί με συστολή-διαστολή ψυκτικού υγρού).
> 
> Θεωρώντας ότι δεν θα υπάρχει άλλο πρόβλημα, λ.χ. θα μπορούσε να μη λειτουργεί η ημερήσια απόψυξη λόγω βλάβης στον χρονοδιακόπτη (κουτί στο πίσω μέρος του ψυγείου) ή στην αντίσταση απόψυξης (πλαστική πλάτη μέσα στην κατάψυξη), η απλή λύση από σένα είναι:
> - καλή απόψυξη (24-ωρη)
> - βρίσκεις τις διόδους αέρα (εκεί που φυσάει ο ανεμιστήρας στην κατάψυξη και στη συντήρηση)
> - γέρνεις το ψυγείο διαγώνια στο πλάι (30° όχι "τούμπα") και φυσάς με κομπρεσέρ ή με σεσουάρ στη μέγιστη ταχύτητα αέρα "κανονικής" θερμοκρασίας (μη βάλεις το καυτό και διαλύσεις τα φελιζόλ) προς τις οπές/διόδους αέρα
> - ότι νερό έχει μείνει μέσα θα βγει από τις συμμετρικά αντίθετες τρύπες (πλευρά που έχεις γύρει το ψυγείο)
> - έλεγξε/καθάρισε το ανεμιστηράκι στο μοτέρ (πίσω μέρος, φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία σου)
> - αγόρασε σκαφάκι (€4-5 στο εργοστάσιο) και βάλε το σωλήνα αποχέτευσης στη θέση του
> ...


Γεια σας και μένα!
Εδώ και μία εβδομάδα μειώθηκε σημαντικότατα η ψύξη στην συντήρηση του NO FROST PITSOS που έχω και αισθητά στον καταψύκτη. *Παρ΄όλα αυτά κρατάει παγάκια στην παγοθήκη*. Είναι ψυγείο 8 ετών και δεν ξέρω αν το μοντέλο είναι αυτό που αναγράφεται στην φωτογραφία που έβγαλα αλλά πουθενά αλλού δεν γράφει μοντέλο.
Πριν 15 μέρες ανέβασα απότομα τον θερμοστάτη στην συντήρηση. Ήταν κάτω από το μισό και τον ανέβασα λίγο πριν το μέγιστο «κρύο».
*Παραθέτω φωτογραφίες και από μπροστά και από πίσω του ψυγείου και θα ήθελα να μου πείτε μία γνώμη σχετικά γιατί έχω μεσάνυχτα από αυτά. Σωληνάκι εξαερισμού, φτερωτή κ.τ.λ.. Φτερωτή δεν είδα από πίσω. Το σωληνάκι στο σκαφάκι, καλό φαίνεται.* 
Επίσης το κουμπί που πατά η πόρτα συντήρησης κλείνοντας την λάμπα, δεν ενεργοποιεί το ανεμιστηράκι. Τουλάχιστον δεν ακούγεται θόρυβος ανεμιστήρα. Το φως κλείνει κανονικά. 
Χθες το απόγευμα έβγαλα το ψυγείο από την πρίζα για να λιώσει ο πάγος εσωτερικά όπως ανεφέρθηκε από άλλα μέλη παραπάνω.
Μέχρι σήμερα έβγαλε ελάχιστο νερό. Σεσουάρ η κομπρέσορα δεν έχω για να φυσήξω στις τρύπες κυκλοφορίας αέρα.

----------


## pat

Επίσης κάποιες φωτογραφίες ακόμη:

----------


## STO DIAOLO

Πόσο στοιχίζει η συμπλήρωση φρέον στο ανωτέρω ψυγείο NO FROST PITSOS;
Των φωτογραφιών του προηγουμένου μηνύματος,εννοώ.

----------


## STO DIAOLO

> Πόσο στοιχίζει η συμπλήρωση φρέον στο ανωτέρω ψυγείο NO FROST PITSOS;
> Των φωτογραφιών του προηγουμένου μηνύματος,εννοώ.


ΘΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΛΑΛΙΣΤΑΤΟΣ;;;

----------


## p270

σοβαρά τώρα με τέτοια συμπεριφορά και τέτοιο όνομα χρήστη θες να σου απαντήσουν;
αλλά σκέψου και το άλλο το πότε μπορεί η όχι να απαντηση κάποιος που ξέρει ειναι δικό του θέμα

----------


## STO DIAOLO

> σοβαρά τώρα με τέτοια συμπεριφορά


Είμαι ευγενικός.



> και τέτοιο όνομα χρήστη θες να σου απαντήσουν;


Ας μην κρίνουμε από το όνομα.Ας εισέλθουμε στην ουσία. Εξάλλου, προ καιρού που εγγράφηκα με ανθρώπινο όνομα, δεν απάντησε κανένας και δεν έχει ακόμα απαντήσει κανείς! 



> αλλά σκέψου και το άλλο το πότε μπορεί η όχι να απαντηση κάποιος που ξέρει ειναι δικό του θέμα


Σωστός. Και εγώ ζητώ μία απάντηση από όποιον έχει την ευγενήν καλοσύνην.

----------


## tipos

> Πόσο στοιχίζει η συμπλήρωση φρέον στο ανωτέρω ψυγείο NO FROST PITSOS;
> Των φωτογραφιών του προηγουμένου μηνύματος,εννοώ.


Ειναι γενικο και αοριστο το κοστος οταν δεν ξερει καποιος απο που εχασε  το υγρο.Το να βαλεις υγρα σε ενα ψυγειο που χανει ειναι ασκοπο.Πρωτα θα  βρεθει η αιτια που το χανει και μετα βγαινει το κοστος.

----------


## STO DIAOLO

> Ειναι γενικο και αοριστο το κοστος οταν δεν ξερει καποιος απο που εχασε  το υγρο.Το να βαλεις υγρα σε ενα ψυγειο που χανει ειναι ασκοπο.Πρωτα θα  βρεθει η αιτια που το χανει και μετα βγαινει το κοστος.


Οπότε το κόστος αυξάνεται.
Όταν κάνεις απόψυξη σε NO FROST PITSOS, στο σκαφάκι από πίσω, χύνεται *και φρέον* εκτός από νερό;

----------


## tipos

> Οπότε το κόστος αυξάνεται.
> Όταν κάνεις απόψυξη σε NO FROST PITSOS, στο σκαφάκι από πίσω, χύνεται *και φρέον* εκτός από νερό;


Οχι,καμια σχεση δεν εχει το φρεον με το νερο.Το φρεον ειναι σε αεριο κατασταση οταν ερθει σε επαφη με την ατμοσφαιρα.
Τι προβλημα εχεις με το ψυγειο και προσπαθεις με λαθος ερωτησεις να παρεις σωστες απαντησεις?

----------


## STO DIAOLO

> Οχι,καμια σχεση δεν εχει το φρεον με το νερο.Το φρεον ειναι σε αεριο κατασταση οταν ερθει σε επαφη με την ατμοσφαιρα.
> Τι προβλημα εχεις με το ψυγειο και προσπαθεις με λαθος ερωτησεις να παρεις σωστες απαντησεις?


Αυτό:
http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showt...l=1#post566277



> Γεια σας και μένα!
> Εδώ και μία εβδομάδα μειώθηκε σημαντικότατα η ψύξη στην συντήρηση του NO FROST PITSOS που έχω και αισθητά στον καταψύκτη. *Παρ΄όλα αυτά κρατάει παγάκια στην παγοθήκη*. Είναι ψυγείο 8 ετών και δεν ξέρω αν το μοντέλο είναι αυτό που αναγράφεται στην φωτογραφία που έβγαλα αλλά πουθενά αλλού δεν γράφει μοντέλο.
> Πριν 15 μέρες ανέβασα απότομα τον θερμοστάτη στην συντήρηση. Ήταν κάτω από το μισό και τον ανέβασα λίγο πριν το μέγιστο «κρύο».
> *Παραθέτω φωτογραφίες και από μπροστά και από πίσω του ψυγείου και θα ήθελα να μου πείτε μία γνώμη σχετικά γιατί έχω μεσάνυχτα από αυτά. Σωληνάκι εξαερισμού, φτερωτή κ.τ.λ.. Φτερωτή δεν είδα από πίσω. Το σωληνάκι στο σκαφάκι, καλό φαίνεται.* 
> Επίσης το κουμπί που πατά η πόρτα συντήρησης κλείνοντας την λάμπα, δεν ενεργοποιεί το ανεμιστηράκι. Τουλάχιστον δεν ακούγεται θόρυβος ανεμιστήρα. Το φως κλείνει κανονικά. 
> Χθες το απόγευμα έβγαλα το ψυγείο από την πρίζα για να λιώσει ο πάγος εσωτερικά όπως ανεφέρθηκε από άλλα μέλη παραπάνω.
> Μέχρι σήμερα έβγαλε ελάχιστο νερό. Σεσουάρ η κομπρέσορα δεν έχω για να φυσήξω στις τρύπες κυκλοφορίας αέρα.

----------


## STO DIAOLO

Επίσης κάποιες φωτογραφίες ακόμη:
http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showt...l=1#post566278

----------


## STO DIAOLO

Είμαι ο pat και ξέχασα τον κωδικό μου ως pat.

----------


## tipos

Για αρχη βγαλε το ψυγειο απο τη μπριζα για τουλαχιστον 48 ωρες και ασε τις πορτες ανοιχτες.Αν μετα την αποψυξη δουλεψει κανονικα τοτε το προβλημα ειναι στο συστημα αυτοματης αποψυξης.Αν δεν δουλεψει κανονικα τοτε η βλαβη ειναι ψυκτικη ή εχεις βλαβη στην κυκλοφορια του αερα

----------

Panoss (21-06-18), STO DIAOLO (21-06-18)

----------


## STO DIAOLO

> Για αρχη βγαλε το ψυγειο απο τη μπριζα για τουλαχιστον 48 ωρες και ασε τις πορτες ανοιχτες.Αν μετα την αποψυξη δουλεψει κανονικα τοτε το προβλημα ειναι στο συστημα αυτοματης αποψυξης.Αν δεν δουλεψει κανονικα τοτε η βλαβη ειναι ψυκτικη ή εχεις βλαβη στην κυκλοφορια του αερα


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, φίλε.
Έκανα αυτό που είπες.Το ψυγείο δουλεύει κανονικά. Αρα υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο συστημα αυτοματης αποψυξης κατά τα γραφόμενά σου.Τι βλάβη μπορεί να υπάρχει στο συστημα αυτοματης αποψυξης;
Μπορείς να μου πεις περίπου το κόστος επισκευής;

----------


## Panoss

Συνήθως (το δικό σου μπορεί να διαφέρει) ένα σύστημα απόψυξης αποτελείται από:
1. αντίσταση απόψυξης
2. χρονοδιακόπτη
3. θερμοστάτη
4. κλίξον

(τουλάχιστον)Ένα από αυτά έχει χαλάσει, συνηθέστερο είναι η αντίσταση.
Άρα ξεκίνα ελέγχοντας την αντίσταση με ένα πολύμετρο.
*ΑΝ* είναι αυτή (220V 215W) η αντίστασή του θα πρέπει να μετράς ωμική αντίσταση με το πολύμετρο (P=V^2/R->R=V^2/P=220^2/215=) *225Ωμ*.

hqdefault.jpg




Εδώ μια περιγραφή του συστήματος απόψυξης ενός Πίτσος.

----------

STO DIAOLO (21-06-18)

----------


## tipos

Στο δικό σου ψυγείο το μόνο κοινό που υπάρχει με το link του Παναγιώτη ειναι η αντίσταση η οποία βρίσκεται κάτω απο το στοιχείο. Τα εξαρτήματα που έχει το δικό σου είναι πλακέτα , αισθητήρας απόψυξης 6 Kohm ,θερμικη  ασφάλεια 72 βαθμών 0 ohm. Θα πρέπει πρώτα να βεβαιωθεί ότι δεν περνάει αέρας από τα λαστιχα της πόρτας τα οποία είναι κούμπωτα και μετά να γίνουν μετρήσεις.

----------

Panoss (21-06-18), STO DIAOLO (22-06-18)

----------


## STO DIAOLO

Έλεγξα τα λάστιχα.Δεν είναι πουθενα σχισμένα.Και εφαρμόζουν σωστά έπάνω στο ψυγείο.Παρ΄όλ΄αυτά, μπορεί να περνά αέρας από τα λάστιχα της πόρτας συντήρησης;

----------


## tipos

Εφοσον εφαρμοζουν σωστα τοτε προχωρα στις μετρησεις.

----------

STO DIAOLO (23-06-18)

----------


## Panoss

> αισθητήρας απόψυξης 6 Kohm ,θερμικη  ασφάλεια 72 βαθμών 0 ohm


O αισθητήρας απόψυξης σε ποια θερμοκρασία έχει 6kΩμ αντίσταση;

----------

mikemtb73 (24-06-18)

----------


## tipos

> O αισθητήρας απόψυξης σε ποια θερμοκρασία έχει 6kΩμ αντίσταση;


Σωστή ερώτηση. Στους +25 βαθμούς κελσίου

----------

Panoss (23-06-18)

----------

